# Heat insulator



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

Weather is hot in Egypt
The bird suffers from the danger of warming
What is the best insulator of heat that can be used in the loft to resist the hot weather without the need for the use of air conditioners

thank you for help


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I would not worry about the temps.
A pigeons Normal Body Temp is 107 F----42C


----------

